# Roboter



## jetztaber (12. Juli 2008)

Wer sich mal eine Übersicht der aktuellen Stände in der Robotik verschaffen möchte, kann hier klicken und vielleicht seine Gedanken und Kommentare loswerden. Schon ein bisschen erschreckend das ganze, speziell wenn sie auf menschliches Aussehen getrimmt werden...

The 7 Creepiest Real-Life Robots | Cracked.com
heute.de Nachrichten - Roboter Bruno will jubeln - bei der Fußball-WM in China
Science is a Dick: The 5 Most Evil Robots Ever Invented | Cracked.com


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Juli 2008)

Es is wirklich nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis Roboter kommen die selst Enscheidungen treffen können und irgendwann geht wirklich ab wie in Terminator.


----------



## Leopardgecko (12. Juli 2008)

Es ist schon sehr erstaunlich, was heute mit Robotik alles machbar ist.
Erschreckend daran ist nur, das das Militär sicher wieder mal als erster Verwendung dafür finden wird.


----------



## exa (12. Juli 2008)

wir sind noch sehr weit davon entfernt, einen roboter als menschlich bezeichnen zu können...

es gibt demos, die sehr erstaunlich sind, aber spätestens nach einem tag wirst du feststellen das das potenzial sehr beschränkt ist... nicht immer gleich beeindrucken lassen... der langzeiteindruck zählt...


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juli 2008)

Steuermann hart Backbord, wir halten direkt auf den Uncanny Valley zu! 

Ich versteh ja auch echt nicht, warum etwas nicht Menschliches unbedingt wie ein Mensch aussehen soll. vor allem ist das wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass wir einen optischen Blecheimer, die sich wie ein Mensch verhält, sympathischer finden, als einen optischen Latexmenschen, der sich wie ein Blecheimer verhält...

Blankes Metall > nuttige Latexmaske. Nehmen wir z.B. den Terminator. Auf menschlich getrimmt sieht der aus wie ein bedauernswerter, österreichischer Muskelmann. Aber drunter steckt ein stahlharter, rostfreier Exoskelett-Metallmann. Das wirkt doch gleich viel cooler.


----------



## TALON-ONE (16. Juli 2008)

Da möchte ich an den Blockbuster I ROBOT erinnern. Der Robot Sonny kam auch höchst symphatisch rüber. Wenngleich seine vielen Brüder, bedingt durch ihre übermenschliche Kraft, stellenweise doch sehr unheimlich wirkten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (16. Juli 2008)

Wir sind zwar mittlerweile in der Lange Roboter zu bauen die Mechansich dem Menschen sehr nahe kommen, aber eine wirkliche "KI" gibt es gerade mal im Ansatts.

Die heutige "KI" ist nur Software die auf vorprogrammierte Ereignisse reagiert, es gibt nur eine handvoll "KI" welche selber lernen kann und die ist wirklich noch in den Kinderschuhen.


----------



## kingminos (17. Juli 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Es ist schon sehr erstaunlich, was heute mit Robotik alles machbar ist.
> Erschreckend daran ist nur, das das Militär sicher wieder mal als erster Verwendung dafür finden wird.



Naja klar hat das Militär den Kram zu erst in den Fingern die stecken da ja auch Milliarden rein um sowas zu erforschen erst hinterher kommen die in die ziviel Forschung


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

sobald es bei den japanern richtig ausgereift ist, schnappt die USA zu.
worauf wetten wir?


----------



## Fifadoc (23. September 2008)

Noch ist die technologie weit von der Mensschlichkeit entfernt. 
Sehe das Problem auch am meisten bei der KI. es gibt einfach bisher keine brauchbare KI, die wirklich in der Lage ist zu lernen und sich an neue ereignisse anzupassen. Solange sich das nicht ändert, wird das auch nix mit dem Terminator


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

ja aber vor 20 jahern hätten wir auch nicht gedacht, das wir jemals solche computer haben würden.
ich glaub zwar auch nicht, das der fortschritt so schnell sein wird, aber: er wird schneller sein als wir denken


----------



## Fifadoc (23. September 2008)

Naja... im Hardware Sektor hat sich aber eine Menge getan, in den letzten 20 Jahren. Auch Strukturtechnisch .

Bei der KI Programmierung sieht das etwas anders aus. Die KI wird zwar immer komplexer und größer und somit scheinbar intelligenter, aber in den letzten 5-10 jahren hat sich an der struktur nix getan.
KI basiert immer noch auf einer endlichen anzahl von vorgefertigten Ereignissen.
Solange sich diese Struktur nicht ändert, wird auch die KI keinen echten Sprung machen.


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

dazu kann ich nur sagen:Der nächst Durchbruch kommt bestimmt
und wenn er unerwartet kommt.
wer weiß was schon in den kinderschuhen bereit steht, von dem wir noch nix wissen^^


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> KI basiert immer noch auf einer endlichen anzahl von vorgefertigten Ereignissen.
> Solange sich diese Struktur nicht ändert, wird auch die KI keinen echten Sprung machen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass die momentanen neuronalen Netze in der KI-Entwicklung noch auf einer endlichen Anzahl vorgefertigten Ereignissen basieren.
Bzw. natürlich fängt man mit einem endlichen Grundnetz an, die KI hat aber die Möglichkeit zu lernen und neue Knoten sowie neue Verbindungen anzulegen.

Ein Baby kommt ja auch auf die Welt und kann erstmal nicht viel. später lernt es dann. Die Schwierigkeit besteht wohl eher darin, das Basisnetz derart umfassend zu gestalten, dass gutes Lernen in alle Richtungen möglich ist.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Es is wirklich nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis Roboter kommen die selst Enscheidungen treffen können und irgendwann geht wirklich ab wie in Terminator.


Ach quatsch. Momentan können Roboter nur auf Basis von dem was der Mensch ihnen eingetrichtert hat entscheiden. Entweder aufgrund einer Wissensdatenbank oder eines Algorithmus. Um selbst entscheiden zu können, fehlt der künstlichen Intelligenz noch eine gewisse kognitive Fähigkeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2008)

Eben, solange ein Roboter noch nicht mal so einfache Dinge wie Treppen steigen oder Bauklötze ordnen kann, erreicht er die Fähigkeiten eines Zweifährigen kaum.
Bis zu Commander Data ist es noch ein sehr, sehr lange Weg.


----------

